# Arachnophobia, yet no fear of Scorpions



## Zope (Jun 14, 2007)

I just thought I would share this with you guys since I don't even understand it.  I actually was diagnosed a long time ago with arachnophobia.  I know your probably thinking arachnophobia isn't real but for some reason I'm terrified of spiders.  I really can't stand them.  Fist let me appologize to all you spider fans.

Anyways, how is it I can have a scorpion and virtually no fear of it yet, I'm terrified of spiders.  You should have seen me at the pet shop when tell pointed out a bird-eater spider above the scorp tanks.  I almost knocked over the poor beta fish behind me lol.

Well that's all I've got.  I just thought I would share that all with you.  I will add that I think spiders are cool.  Just keep them away from me


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 14, 2007)

well scorpions are really nothing like spiders. Its just just another bug......are you scared of other bugs to or just spiders? Im guessing just spiders, thats why its called Arachnophobia. And its something that you can get over, buy a rosehair...observe it, touch it, handle it, and you will figure out theres nothing to be scared of


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 14, 2007)

JungleGuts said:


> well scorpions are really nothing like spiders. Its just just another bug......are you scared of other bugs to or just spiders? Im guessing just spiders, thats why its called Arachnophobia. And its something that you can get over, buy a rosehair...observe it, touch it, handle it, and you will figure out theres nothing to be scared of


lol ive seen some G. rosea that would have the opposite effect lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 14, 2007)

Zope said:


> I just thought I would share this with you guys since I don't even understand it.  I actually was diagnosed a long time ago with arachnophobia.  I know your probably thinking arachnophobia isn't real but for some reason I'm terrified of spiders.  I really can't stand them.  Fist let me appologize to all you spider fans.
> 
> Anyways, how is it I can have a scorpion and virtually no fear of it yet, I'm terrified of spiders.  You should have seen me at the pet shop when tell pointed out a bird-eater spider above the scorp tanks.  I almost knocked over the poor beta fish behind me lol.
> 
> Well that's all I've got.  I just thought I would share that all with you.  I will add that I think spiders are cool.  Just keep them away from me


you can figgure out why one bothers you and the other dosent. Because its a phobia. Phobias by definition are irrational.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 14, 2007)

I can have all these spiders and scorpions and i'll still run from a roach.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Jun 14, 2007)

it's kinda funny because i'm terrified of scorpions, but am still fascinated by them. T's, not exactly terrified of them. now GRASSHOPPERS!!! i hate those things.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 14, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> I can have all these spiders and scorpions and i'll still run from a roach.


Im not a roach fan myself, hence why I never use em for feeders.


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 14, 2007)

I used to be EXTREMElY scared of scorpions and spiders... that's what atracted me to them in the first place, they were the only creatures on this planet that i was scared of, but now i think they are the most wonderfull things ever!

But I can understand the phobia cause i used to freak out when i saw a T or scorp, so i forced myself to overcome this fear.. so now i want to see more of them!


----------



## Thaedion (Jun 14, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> ...Phobias by definition are irrational.


My 11 yr old daughter just loves my scorps and wants to hold them (I don't let her) yet her phobia (irrational fear) is crickets, she is deathly afraid of them.

You can probably imagine the commotion I came home to one night when my cats  collapsed the lid to the colony of crickets I was trying to raise and several hundred were escaping into the house.

So run with what you have no fear (only respect) of and get more scorps...


----------



## Zman16 (Jun 14, 2007)

They should call the fear of spiders Araneaphobia, since the entire group of spiders is under the order Araneae, but the entire class of arachnida includes spiders, scorpions and other arachinds.


----------



## kahoy (Jun 14, 2007)

i love scorps that i almost handled all... (yep also the hots) but never ever handled a T or those creepy large giant crabspiders. Especially that very large adult female Heteropoda venatoria, i still gets some goosebumps on my neck, 

but if i am the one that goes near to it im not scared, but if that spidy goes at 99mph towards me... that would be the other side...

IT'S HAMMER TIME!!!!


----------



## Aztek (Jun 15, 2007)

I fear nothing.


----------



## Mark Newton (Jun 15, 2007)

My 11 year old son (nearly 12) is the same, absolutely fears spiders, refuses to go the the toilet if there is an itsy bitsy spider on a thread somewhere, but doesnt mind having a scorpion walking on his hand. There's just something about spiders. And yes...it should be Araneophobia, not too many people are scared of mites.


----------



## Pulk (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know how much you've tried to get over it, but depending on the phobia's intensity, looking at pictures might help. I was pretty decently creeped out by Argiope/Nephila (didn't know the scientific names at the time, of course), but after looking closely at some pictures on the web* any shred of disturbedness was gone. Same with some other bugs I can't think of right now.
So if you haven't looked at spiders -closely-, I'd suggest staring carefully at at least some pictures.




*hahahaha


----------



## Zope (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow I'm actually quite surprised some of you are afraid of spiders too.  I figured I would get flamed for posting this at arachnoboards lol.  I agree though that phobia should be renamed.  Scorpions just don't freak me out like spiders do.  In fact I think scorpions are cute lol.


----------



## LF[Media] (Jun 19, 2007)

I am terrified of Spiders, but I love Scorpions. I actually have such a fear of spiders that I keep a Tokay Gecko loose in my room just to keep the pest problem down. My biggest fear is waking up in the night with a spider on me.

But I LOVE Scorps, and always have.


----------

